# What would you do in my situation ?



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

To save time, this question is aimed at middle aged rider/owners who have had horses for decades.

Bit of background first - I have not ridden for 18 months, I am fifty something, fat, windy and unfit.  I have hunted for 20+ seasons and owned horses for 30+ years.  I class myself as a competent novice rider, my bottle and fitness went in 2004 with the loss of 2 ID's in quick succession.  I bought another horse that was just a bit too much for me, but I produced it and had a lot of fun with it being ridden in competition by a friend.  That horse is now career ending injured and I have nothing to hack out.

I have 2 lovely yearlings, both of which will be suitable for me, but I will be nearly 60 when they come to and by then will not have ridden for 5 years.

On Sunday, on a depressed whim, I tried the most lovely irish HW (not show quality) cob mare, 16 hands and only 6 but a good old fashioned type, kind outlook, decent front and lots of bone.  I rode her and she felt like a old pair of comfy slippers, not an anxious moment from me, yet this was a strange horse and i had not ridden for ages.  She needs tuning on the flat and is not built to jump.   Conformation is OK, there is some clyde in her which shows in the hock.  She would more than fit my remit of hacking safely, bit of cubbing and if my bones would allow it, a pleasure ride.  She is 5k, with good quality tack.  I have no idea if that is the sort of price rock steady cobs fetch ?  The last 2 horses I bought were £200 (see thread 'My next equine project) and my good horse at 9K so I am not qualified to comment on cob prices.

So my learned, aged horsey people I need to decide what to do ---

1. Not bother riding again for another 3 years and hope I am able mentally
    and physically  to get on the yearlings.

2. Give up totally, sell the babies, shoot my beautiful show horse and put 
    everything behind me.

3. Buy the cob, assuming the price is right at 5K, mess about on her for the
    3 years I have to wait for the babies to mature.

4. Start trying to find more easy quiet cobs to view.

I know what I want to do, but my head is saying it is impossible to view one horse and it be perfect for me.  On previous buying trips for made horses it has been a protracted business of utter frustration.  The vendors of the cob are lovely genuine people, open with information and very concerned about where the mare will end up.

What do you guys think.


----------



## StormBlade (10 July 2012)

Either 3 or 4 IMO 

3 years is a long time to wait. (But do-able  )
You can't possibly give up! 

If you like this cob mare then go for it, I think she might be slightly overpriced, but if you feel confident on her, then thats all that matters  If not, try and view a few more and see what takes your fancy


----------



## Thistle (10 July 2012)

Firstly OP I think you may be my long lost twin!!!

Secondly if you have facilities for another and can afford it then go for it, although 5k does seem expensive. I always prefer my own tack anyway.


----------



## touchstone (10 July 2012)

I think you already know the answer to this one. 

Personally I wouldn't want to wait 5 years before riding, riding will keep you fitter and more mobile and better for your health, especially if you are bringing on youngsters.

I'd buy the cob if you feel she's right and have the money, she'll be worth it to get out and enjoy your riding.


----------



## tristar (10 July 2012)

AA, please don't give up, you are a really horsey person,! you might live to be 95, so what are you going to do for next 40 years!

if a horse comes your way that is 'perfect' grab it with both hands, and start to enjoy now, keep the babies as an investment for later, when rideable they can be sold, and maybe something good will happen about the show horse, or maybe not, also if money is not a problem  what are you waiting for, the horse may be sold if you dither, but i would make an offer less than the asking price.

anyway good luck and hope you continue to enjoy riding for many years.


----------



## *hic* (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob asap. My story is remarkably similar to yours and it sounds as though you feel very confident on the mare. Plus she is young, rock steady cobs are very very saleable and with your experience although she is not show quality you could take her out and do some local stuff. Although she's not built to jump she may well not have realised that and be very happy to go out and do some WH or RC Novice SJ and all of those things would put competition mileage on her and only increase her price should you actually want to sell her in three years time.

Buy the cob, buy the cob, buy the cob

Unless an even better one comes along


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

I could put the advert number up but not sure if it's allowed or if it would offend the vendor if they saw it on here ?


----------



## Flame_ (10 July 2012)

I'd buy the cob, but try and knock them down a bit.


----------



## WestCoast (10 July 2012)

If you've been riding for 30 years and have found a horse that you instinctively love I would trust your instincts and buy her. In terms if price it's about what she is worth to you as much as anything - but you could always haggle a bit as it sounds like you would be an excellent home for her. 

Not a riding expert but am a personal trainer (on the side not my day job) and I can tell you that at 50 if you don't ride for another 3 years you will struggle to regain fitness - so if you want to keep up with a youngster you need to keep using those muscles whatever you do. 

One alternative is to find a 5* home for one of the yearlings and just keep the one to bring on.

Paula


----------



## Star_Chaser (10 July 2012)

Haggle...


----------



## Archangel (10 July 2012)

Number 3 without a doubt and offer £3,750.


----------



## guido16 (10 July 2012)

You can put the advert up, lots of people do and it's in the public forum already so shouldn't offend anyone.

P.s buy the cob!


----------



## Vetwrap (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob.  She felt right, you felt happy, confident and safe on her.

Don't give up - even for a short while.  Buy the cob!  (Haggle if you can!)

All the best


----------



## Mongoose11 (10 July 2012)

BUY THE COB. Why wouldn't you? Hours of endless fun for the next five years, great resale price if she remains fit and healthy.

My mare (who is very much like the one you describe - even down to the Clydie legs) was advertised at £4250 as a 9 year old. I ended up calling even though that was way more than I wanted to pay. I did not want a coloured cob and she was the only one I called for within about a hundred calls, she was my 8th viewing.

I knew straight away that she was the one and I ended up paying £2700 for her.

I did contact the seller a few months down the line to say had I known then what I know now I would have paid £5000 for her in a heartbeat.

Go for the cob, sounds like it will do everything you want and put a smile on your face at the same time rather than a 'am I gonna die' kind of grimace that you can get with some horses that don't quite feel right!


----------



## Littlelegs (10 July 2012)

I'm 31 so not middle aged but will give an opinion anyway! Definitely 3 or 4. 5k does sound steep, but steady as a rock sorts do have a good value. You could look round at others, but if you add up the time & cost of viewings, possible failed vettings, travelling one home from ages away etc the difference might not be that great. If your budgets pretty tight then yes, maybe shop around. If you can afford it then really I'd go for it. Even if its over valued its not any more wasteful than any other of lifes luxuries. 
   I knew a lovely gentleman who after a lifetime of horses, bought in his early 70s, still hacking in his early 90s & only gave up because his old mare did, he said never having a long break from 60+ was why he was active so long. 
  I would haggle on the cob price though, never does any harm. But there's a big value to put on anything that you just trust immediately. And we need you healthy & well to write 'backing Ted' in a few years.


----------



## thehorsephotographer (10 July 2012)

I'm in a very similar situation except I have had quite a break from riding because of a number of reasons.

I have just bought a 6 year old cob which I share with my sister (3 years younger than me but also similar to how you describe except she is a fit featherweight!).  We also have another cob on loan who is 4 years old so we ride out together.

I'd buy the cob but having looked around for something quite similar I think it is rather overpriced.  That said you can't put a price on your own safety and confidence so if money permits and you think it is the right horse for you then it has to be a consideration.

There is a company who bring on and sell "safe cobs" (the clue is in the name - not sure if I can mention/promote them on here although they've been mentioned in other threads before).  If you have a look at their website by the same name and facebook page you will see what they do and offer.  Their prices seem to range from £3250 through to around £5k and they grade them with a star rating.

Every day on their facebook page they show a video of their day/hacks with the cobs and you can see the level of safety training they do with them.  Each horse for sale has it's own video too.  Maybe before you settle on the £5k one it would be worth looking at something like their site for comparison purposes and maybe even go and try one or two of theirs out?  They are somewhere close to Gatwick aiport I think.

Personally I would not wait the 3 years.  I think during the interim period of riding something your confidence will grow and also as someone else mentioned you will retain your fitness.  Having had a serious health problem I think it's important to live your life to the full whilst you can and that would be my advice - get yourself a new horse now and enjoy it to the full.  I do think the cob may be overpriced/at the top end of what I would want to pay however.


----------



## rockysmum (10 July 2012)

I'm in a similar position, same age group and confidence level.

My oldie is 36 and just retired, I can ride my daughters 22 year old (retired by her, show cob) but it doesn't suit me, I dont enjoy riding her.

I also have my daughters, now largely unwanted, warmblood, which is too much for my old bones and confidence level.

If I could find something which I enjoyed, like I enjoyed my old boy, and I could afford it, I would snap their hands off.

The price does sound a bit high, but how much might you spend keeping something you dont enjoy.  I am currently paying for three I dont ride.  6 months keep for my three would buy your cob 

Who knows what might happen in the next few years, go for it while you still have your heath and enthusiasm.


----------



## pookie (10 July 2012)

As everyone else  Buy the cob, haggle if you can but 5k for safety and enjoyment is a small price to pay. She sounds a lovely sort.


----------



## emalou2 (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob. If its 5k and you get immense confidence and pleasure from her then worth every penny.


----------



## Bikerchickone (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob, definitely buy the cob. Unfortunately though these totally safe creatures are coming at a premium these days. My cob is a very well schooled, responsive ride who even enjoys his jumping and loves doing dressage and I've had regular requests to sell him over the years. I never would, but one of those offers was way above your cobs £5k asking price, and when I said the girl must be mad to offer so much, she told me she couldn't put a price on feeling safe and comfortable and knowing the horse would always look after his rider. 

I still turned her down because I couldn't ever sell him but I most certainly did not tell my hubby about her offer!  

These types are much sought after, so should you find she wasn't for you later on you'd have a very easy sell on your hands, especially if you put in some schooling. I'd go for it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

HQuest 53822.

You lot talk sense !!

I think I am feeling a bit down really, not me at all !. Even though I have not ridden my own horse much, being the proud owner ringside, was enough for me.  I always knew he would be my hack when he finished after Hoy's but had not factored in the massive injury he had in 2011.

I have nursed him through 50 weeks of box rest, still happy not to ride because, in my head, I still had a horse when he mended. I was told last week he is finished totally, the scar tissue is breaking down and  even retirement is a challenge, he could easily blow the ligament again.

I now feel I want to hack out and enjoy an 'easy' horse, I also know I may be facing decisions with the big horse in the not too distance future and would like to have a distraction in the form of a rideable horse to help me keep going.


----------



## Orangehorse (10 July 2012)

Give up or buy the cob I think.  Have more trials with the Cob, can you take her on a Pleasure Ride, with the owners going as well, so you can see how she loads and behaves in compay, etc.  Or to a show, ditto.

It is quite a lot of money, but there are so many horses around that do not fit the bill.

I am in my late 50s and have the same horse for the past 12 years, he is now 14 and I wonder what is going to happen.  It is difficult when you get to this age as you really do not want a "project" horse or anything difficult or unpredictable.


----------



## hayinamanger (10 July 2012)

AA 5 years is way too long to wait, and the babies may not suit you when the time comes.  I spent years trying to breed my perfect horse, got there in the end, but riding some of those big horses gradually chipped away at my nerve and I am now a real coward and I HATE it because I have a good horse and I cannot enjoy him as I should.

So, yes, if she made you feel safe, then buy her (for less £) but if you do, my advise is to have some support at home sorted out.  Horses are different in new places (as you of course know) and if you have someone who can just get on her the first few days, it would give you more confidence.

The very best of luck!


----------



## Flummoxed (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob! Simples.

Haggle a little - it's worth a try.


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 July 2012)

if you don't buy the cob you'll be added on to the number 2 option
if you can get on a strange horse and feel like you're at home then buy it!! 
I'm a big believer in fate,if an absolute diamond of a horse comes along when you're not even really looking then theres a damn good chance it's 'meant to be' so go buy the cob and then we can see lots of pics


----------



## HazyXmas (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob, she looks lovely 

Good luck & hope you have lots of fun with her.


----------



## hayinamanger (10 July 2012)

She looks and sounds perfect.  You could always arrange a second viewing and do a bit more with her before that final decision.


----------



## *hic* (10 July 2012)

AA I'd edit that out pdq, you wouldn't be the first person to lose a really good horse after alerting people to it's advert on here. She's exactly what my sister would be looking for if she were ready to buy just now.


----------



## Sunshine (10 July 2012)

Oh AdorableAlice, we are in such similar circumstances. My old lad retired due to his difficult attitude when I had my daughter and felt I couldn't risk leaving her without a mum. Now she is riding independently and I am no longer needed on the ground to offer support etc I have been really missing riding and want to get another. I have also seen a lovely big young connie mare and am desperate to go and try her, so have agreed to meet at the connie breed show  but she is a little cheaper than the £5k yours is asking.
My hubby always says that life's too short - you never know what tomorrow will bring so there's no point in worrying. If you can afford to buy another then do so.
And the way we've always looked at it when buying daughter's ponies - the price you pay for them is the price you put on the fun/entertainment/memories you will gain, any subsequent sale price you get is a bonus


----------



## OldNag (10 July 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			if you don't buy the cob you'll be added on to the number 2 option
if you can get on a strange horse and feel like you're at home then buy it!! 
I'm a big believer in fate,if an absolute diamond of a horse comes along when you're not even really looking then theres a damn good chance it's 'meant to be' so go buy the cob and then we can see lots of pics

Click to expand...

^^This.  I think life's too short not to seize an opportunity that presents itself. If this cob is genuine then why not.  I am not good on pricing, sounds a bit high, but if it is the sort of horse you want and it will have the temperament you want and will allow you the fun and enjoyment you deserve then it's priceless really.

ETA just seen the ad, she does look a nice sort.  I do think the price might be high (but what do I know) but if she is as good as the ad says, she's got to be worth a second visit.  A good, safe horse that will give you a lot of enjoyment is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## hayinamanger (10 July 2012)

Oooo pressure, pressure.  You could put a deposit on her and be prepared to lose it if you change your mind.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			if you don't buy the cob you'll be added on to the number 2 option
if you can get on a strange horse and feel like you're at home then buy it!! 
I'm a big believer in fate,if an absolute diamond of a horse comes along when you're not even really looking then theres a damn good chance it's 'meant to be' so go buy the cob and then we can see lots of pics

Click to expand...

You are only wanting to shoot me because you want Ted !!  I looked at him this morning - he is big enough to ride.  If he was on dragon driving he would be hacking this morning. 

Financially it's viable, I don't suppose I will miss the 0.001% my ISA is accruing at present.  Got the facilities and really good help at home, who will be pleased if I snap out of the miserable old bint mood I have been in for a while.

I am going to try her again this afternoon on a busy road and make a decision.  I need to move on her because she won't hang about for long.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Oooo pressure, pressure.  You could put a deposit on her and be prepared to lose it if you change your mind.

Click to expand...

Did that on Sunday afternoon, and the vendors were so genuine they said they trusted me and would not cash the cheque.


----------



## OldNag (10 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Did that on Sunday afternoon, and the vendors were so genuine they said they trusted me and would not cash the cheque.
		
Click to expand...

Ah sounds like your heart has made the decision and the head is justifying it.  Go with your heart!


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob!!!! Good luck with second viewing...keep us posted!!


----------



## OldNag (10 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			You are only wanting to shoot me because you want Ted !!  I looked at him this morning - he is big enough to ride.  If he was on dragon driving he would be hacking this morning.
		
Click to expand...

Only hacking?  He'd be broken to ride/drive and registered BSJA...


----------



## Ibblebibble (10 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			You are only wanting to shoot me because you want Ted !!  I looked at him this morning - he is big enough to ride.  If he was on dragon driving he would be hacking this morning. 

Financially it's viable, I don't suppose I will miss the 0.001% my ISA is accruing at present.  Got the facilities and really good help at home, who will be pleased if I snap out of the miserable old bint mood I have been in for a while.

I am going to try her again this afternoon on a busy road and make a decision.  I need to move on her because she won't hang about for long.
		
Click to expand...


hehe damn you have sussed my cunning plan

a horse is a much more exciting investment than a boring ISA,   tell them to cash that deposit and stop faffing about woman


----------



## Tamski (10 July 2012)

Def buy the cob- just done the very same thing and couldn't be happier. 

Also when you're bringing on your babies she'll be the perfect nanny to take them out hacking and travelling etc

So even more reasons to do it!!!

Good luck this afternoon


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

I have my answer.

I am now going to persuade my legs it is possible to fit into the chaps again and drive up with them on.  Can't do it in front of the vendors, it's a bit of a struggle !!!

I am taking a friend to ensure I have not missed anything like a leg missing.

Will report back this evening.
Thankyou all.


----------



## Buds_mum (10 July 2012)

Get her, she is lushious!!!!!!

This is a 21 year olds answer, with no thought to finances or anything but the pretty new mare


----------



## WestCoast (10 July 2012)

My advice - go out and buy bigger chaps. Life's too short to have your riding wear pinching. 

Good luck - I have a feeling you won't regret this one.


----------



## MollyMoomin (10 July 2012)

When does she arrive home?


----------



## FairyLights (10 July 2012)

Look at it this way...........5K  for at least 3 yrs riding thats £1666 pa or £32 a week. Ride for 3 hrs a week thats a little over £10 an hour. And at the same time you will be regaining fitness and confidence so you will beable to enjoy backing and schooling and riding TED , everything should be so much easier than waiting I say this as a 52 yr old with 2 x 2yr old. I havent ridden in 3 yrs. Cant afford a riding horse [ wish I could] and the youngsters. Its going to be very difficult when I start backing them........................


----------



## Natch (10 July 2012)

Good, I'm glad you're going back. 

Life is too darn short, you would regret it if you didn't and she's worth every penny if she gives you confidence. You may find it hard to get flexible and fit enough for your youngsters if you spend the next 3 years not riding.

Many people will tell you about the first horse they viewed being perfect for them...  including me  sometimes it just goes like that.

Look at the set-up costs of getting a new horse - by the time you have had a saddler out to fit a new saddle, bought bridle rugs etc you're going to have spent over £1k, and if the stuff she comes with is decent that's time saved and you can mentally think "if I would have spent £1k on tack that means I am only really paying £4k". I personally would haggle anyway, and if you get a discount great, if not then if you have the money I would have her regardless, as genuinely safe cobs can fetch higher prices, and if you've fallen for her and have the money then I think it would be silly not to.


----------



## maggiehorse (10 July 2012)

i,m 48 flabby and unfit , having lost my nerve a few years ago i hack out a few times a week on my tb danny , hes also like a pair of comfy slippers , so if i was you i,d sell the yearlings and buy the cob


----------



## Honey08 (10 July 2012)

Horsesforever1 said:



			Look at it this way...........5K  for at least 3 yrs riding thats £1666 pa or £32 a week. Ride for 3 hrs a week thats a little over £10 an hour. And at the same time you will be regaining fitness and confidence so you will beable to enjoy backing and schooling and riding TED , everything should be so much easier than waiting I say this as a 52 yr old with 2 x 2yr old. I havent ridden in 3 yrs. Cant afford a riding horse [ wish I could] and the youngsters. Its going to be very difficult when I start backing them........................
		
Click to expand...

Love that!  So my £5500 horse that I bought seven years ago was virtually free really!

The cob sounds lovely.  My friend in her 50s, who is very nervous, paid £7000 for a good cob two years ago.  Not an oil painting by any way, but has given her confindence back, they are now doing elem dressage and popping 2'3 courses of SJ and XC.  She would say he was worth his weight in gold..


----------



## Pidgeon (10 July 2012)

BUY THE COB 
Life's too short (i'm 41) and you may take ages or never find another one that feels like slipping on a pair of old slippers. Go and have some fun with her for a couple of years


----------



## Queenbee (10 July 2012)

AA, Id buy the cob, and keep the yearlings, have some fun on her and what the babies mature into, you may choose to keep them all and have someone help ride them with you, or you may feel one of the youngsters is not suited to what you want once its backed and riding on and sell it.  Furthermore you cant beat a safe, sane, sensible horse to teach the babies how to behave


----------



## kerrieberry2 (10 July 2012)

to me it sounds pretty expensive, but I'm not a cob lover, so not sure what they go for really!  if she felt that right then she will be worth every penny that you spend!  maybe see if you could knock them down, I'm sure by the sounds of it you would have some tack somewhere that would fit her? or you could get something new if the price was reduced enough!


defo don't give up riding though, 5 years is a long time and I think you'd lose a lot of confidence in that time!


----------



## MrsMozart (10 July 2012)

Read your update.

I hope she is the one for you.

Five years not riding really is five years too long.

She is the sort of horse that I keep thinking of getting, either that or a be there, seen it, done it type, as the Dizz will never be fixed and I'll never get to take her hunting (sans Leicestershire hedges or otherwise).

Fingers crossed it's all worked out just right for you m'duck.


----------



## chrissyc (10 July 2012)

buy the cob, go have some fun  bought mine nearly 8 years ago and never looked back x


----------



## Native Speaker (10 July 2012)

Go and buy the cob!  

Five minutes out of the saddle is five miutes too long  So five years..........?

Heck, you know you want to.  Give the youngsters the time they need to grow and mature, and when their respective turns come, you will be fit and ready to take them further.  

But I'd haggle - OK, she appears to be tailor made for you.  But in the current times, 5K does sound a bit steep.

Good luck!  Updates are required, along with pics (but you know this already!).


----------



## catkin (10 July 2012)

I've no idea money wise but it sounds like you and the mare just click - what's money for anyway?.

Don't give up riding when you have 2 youngsters coming along behind. I wasn't far off 50 when I backed my little mare. Through work circumstances I had had nearly 2 years of not riding regularly and boy getting the fitness and confidence back to do the young one justice was extremely hard work and cost a lot of money in lunge lessons and the like even though I had my semi-retired mare here too. So keep riding!!!!!!


----------



## pansymouse (10 July 2012)

Buy her - I had an instant click with my mare aged 48 and post a very serious riding accident; we've been having the most fun since and I'm riding like teenage tearaway again


----------



## Briony&Anakin (10 July 2012)

You can't put a price on a really decent cob!!

Good luck x


----------



## Victoria25 (10 July 2012)

Buy her. What you waiting for? Although would put in a cheeky offer, they can only say no  then you can use whatever you've saved to treat yourself


----------



## jools123 (10 July 2012)

have not read all the comments so forgive me if i am repeating.
haggle but buy the cob, she sounds like she would be a good reliable auntie when the youngsters start to hack out etc so wont be wasted surely?


----------



## PeterNatt (10 July 2012)

Try out the cob again on the roads, have it vetted and buy it.  Searching for horses is a nightmare, nerve racking, expensive and takes up lots of precious time so if you have been lucky enough to find this cob first off then go for it without any further delay.  You will have plenty of fun.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (10 July 2012)

PeterNatt said:



			Try out the cob again on the roads, have it vetted and buy it.  Searching for horses is a nightmare, nerve racking, expensive and takes up lots of precious time so if you have been lucky enough to find this cob first off then go for it without any further delay.  You will have plenty of fun.
		
Click to expand...

This. If you can do a really thorough trial, I would pay near to the asking price. If not, well you are taking more of a risk and the price should reflect it and be nearer to 4k. 

But doooooooooo get the cob.


----------



## mtj (10 July 2012)

jools123 said:



			have not read all the comments so forgive me if i am repeating.
haggle but buy the cob, she sounds like she would be a good reliable auntie when the youngsters start to hack out etc so wont be wasted surely?

Click to expand...

My thoughts exactly.  Enjoy.


----------



## wallykissmas (10 July 2012)

I would opt for buy a cob, but not sure this one at that price. For example I've recently purchased a cob at 15hh and a year younger but his description pretty much fits hers and he was around £3500 less with no tack. 

Food for thought, she is the first one you have tried, I would have a look about and ask to try her again after trying something else.

I viewed my lad and wanted him that day but having been had a few times said I will call you and left it to fate with a " I will come back at the w'end" managed to view a mare during the week who I didn't even get on, rang the seller asked could I be there that afternoon..... Tried him again and purchased him the next morning, delivered 24 hours later


----------



## Suechoccy (10 July 2012)

follow your heart and buy the cob (full vetting beforehand though).

If she turns out to be your saviour over the next few years, you'll look back in 5 years time and it really won't matter whether she cost you 2k or 5k.


----------



## Little Nell (10 July 2012)

There was a thread on competition riders last week about horses you "click" with.  Doesn't happen very often.  Sounds like you "clicked" if that helps


----------



## matt_m (10 July 2012)

I am not within the age/experience bracket that you intended this question at; but my gut feeling is definitely buy the cob. You may find that price is a little negotiable. It's hard to say if the horse is worth the 5K or not that they're asking...I'd certainly want something special for that. But if this horse is the one for you then go for it. If not I'd suggest going to see other cobs that fit your requirements, you may find that you are able to get what you're after for less!


----------



## Suelin (10 July 2012)

Whatever you do, KEEP RIDING.  I had a gap when I was older and it played havoc with my confidence.  So don't stop please.   I would go for the cob or another similar if it were me.  Good luck with whatever decision you come to.


----------



## Chavhorse (10 July 2012)

Hope all goes well with the second view this evening.

Just to put your mind at rest my recently bought a 6 year old HW Irish Cob who also needed "tuning" on the flat actually she only did straight lines but her hacking was fab and her personality to die for.  

After only 5 sessions with my YO/Instructor in which she tried her heart out yesterday she popped herself into an outline without being asked for it.  She has a way to go but she is really trying and picking up all this schooling milarky quickly.

So hopefully it goes well and you can negotiate a good price for the Cob xx


----------



## pipsqueek (10 July 2012)

There is a yard near here which sells mainly irish cob types, she says they fetch higher prices than, say a more talented s.j etc type horse because of demand  i.e safe & nice to handle etc.   Anyway if you click with her follow your instincts, she might look cobby and not like a jumper but cobs can jump!! 

 I have had my little IDxconn mare since last year and my first thought when I looked at her was she was a bit cobby, I didn't turn her down though as she was given to me to hunt by a friend as she had no rider, she has the most amazing jump and is 100% safe and lovely.  I clicked with her as soon as I got her home & have since bought her.  Hope you buy her, she sounds perfect!


----------



## Tinsel Town (10 July 2012)

checked out coblets advert! she looks lovely! 
I would say if money/ time allows, buy said cob, retire your show horse as a nanny to your yearlings, have fun on new coblet while the babies mature, sell babies or do similar thing as show horse  

buy coblet!!


----------



## Countrychic (10 July 2012)

Haven't read Other replies but I'd buy cob and sell the babies. You could be having 3 years of fun instead of waiting for the babies to mature. Anything could happen in those 3 years, they might get injured, you might get injured. I'd try and haggle but if the horse is perfect I'd pay that because you could waste a fortune driving all over looking for another


----------



## hayinamanger (10 July 2012)

Sell the babies?! AA can't sell Ted!


----------



## Donnie Darco (10 July 2012)

How'd it go AA?


----------



## Goldenstar (10 July 2012)

I am in your Er demographic you must keep riding .


----------



## Holly Hocks (10 July 2012)

Not quite at the age that your question is based at (I'm late 30s, aka touching 40!), but having read your post, I think you already know the answer.  Go with your gut instinct.  There is nothing better than hacking out on a horse you feel safe on - I would give anything to have a horse I could just tack up and go out on without having to worry about rearing, spinning, bolting etc.  I think your instinct was telling you "this is the one" and if I'm right, then go for it.  It will also get you more confident to be able to deal with your youngsters as they mature and get ready for backing.  Good luck


----------



## cassie summers (10 July 2012)

Thistle said:



			Firstly OP I think you may be my long lost twin!!!

Secondly if you have facilities for another and can afford it then go for it, although 5k does seem expensive. I always prefer my own tack anyway.
		
Click to expand...

haha i was going to say that i just started reading and thought my god thats me but anyway yes get the cob 5k seems a lot but if its what you want i have a 9 year old shire x mare love her to bits though was nowhere near that price and befor that i had id,s so go for it dont wait or it may just not happen all the best and good luck


----------



## sherlocksgirls (10 July 2012)

in my early 40.s wont be able to ride very much longer and I have the perfect horse of my dreams 

Get the cob and enjoy for as long as possible.


----------



## horsemad32 (10 July 2012)

Whilst not exactly in your age demographic, I am 32 weeks pregnant, so know very well the value of a rock steady, safe horse.  Without mine I wouldn't still be riding.  I bought mine as a not quite so steady youngster (but with a kind outlook, sensible head and not spooky - helps!!), but she very soon turned into the horse of my dreams.  I wouldn't swap her for anything, even though she does like to spend my ££ on vet bills!  I wouldn't sell mine for £5k or even £10k.  If this one really IS 100% safe and steady, it's worth £5k.  Small price to pay for your happiness and safety.


----------



## Renvers (10 July 2012)

Either option 3 or 4, best keep your riding muscles working for when those youngsters are ready 

have fun


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 July 2012)

Well?! 

I personally think £5 grand is slightly bonkers for a steady cob, but having overspent on my steady boy (with slight quirks, spooks and tries to jump into my lap occasionally ), I think a steady cob is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## HappyNeds (10 July 2012)

I've been following Ted's thread and now this one - and I really want to know if you bought the cob this evening!!  Please tell us!! (for what it's worth I also think you should buy her)


----------



## Kenzo (10 July 2012)

Buy the cob, life is too short to wait about when there is something there that by the sounds of it suits you down to a T and will give you many happy years of riding, go for it, treat yourself and get back in that saddle!


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

Anybody recommend a good equine vet in Burton on Trent area.

That cob did not bat an eyelid at three coaches that skimmed past us this afternoon.  My comment to the blue coach driver that hit my schooling whip is - you are bxxxy ignorant.  

The lovely girl strode along taking no notice of lots of children on space hoppers.  She had a little sideways glance at a chap with a leaf blower and held her breath a bit.

I felt just as comfortable on her today and she is nicer than I thought she was on Sunday and can't wait to get her home.

Please let her pass the vet.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (10 July 2012)

Fingers crossed for the vetting. She sounds like a star.


----------



## TJP (10 July 2012)

Fingers crossed all goes well.  I did this last year, 1 ISH retired and 1 kept breaking so in a fit of temper I bought myself a chunky, long backed hunting mare.  I love her, we will never do stressage or win any beauty contests but oh boy do we have fun


----------



## Skyebald (10 July 2012)

Hopefully Ted will have someone to look up to soon  
Fingers crossed


----------



## DragonSlayer (10 July 2012)

Hoping all goes well for you!


----------



## MrsMozart (10 July 2012)

Yippeeee


----------



## thehorsephotographer (10 July 2012)

Fantastic!  I didn't say earlier but I'm 50, just come back into riding after quite a few years and a nasty illness and I so wish I'd tried to do it earlier.  The difference to my fitness levels in a few short months is massive but my happiness - no comparison.  It's like I've been going around missing a limb or something.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (10 July 2012)

I think she's rather over-priced BUT if you 'click', she's the horse for you and that can be priceless.
I know exactly how you feel.  I, too have been riding for over 40 yrs and have had more than one difficult horse.  2 yrs ago, after falling off an IDx (the first fall in about 20 yrs) and seriously injuring myself on the road, I bought an 18 yr old ex RS bombproof Draft  horse and am now considering buying a 2 yr old IDx  with some of my impending pension lump sum (EARLY retirement, I'll have you know) but can't decide what to do.  Unfortunately original IDx had to be pts, so I can't just go back to riding her.  My thoughts are that I don't want to be looking for another horse in another 10 yrs or so, when Draft horse will surely have to retire, if we get her to that age, but I won't want to give up riding then.
Sorry not much help, as I can't decide either.

ETA, just read to the end of the thread; that's brilliant news, go for it!  I've just seen that the one I was considering has been sold so she wasn't for me.


----------



## AdorableAlice (10 July 2012)

Skyebald said:



			Hopefully Ted will have someone to look up to soon  
Fingers crossed
		
Click to expand...

Give Ted another month and she will be looking up to him, he is growing like a weed, must be all the rain !!


----------



## YorksG (10 July 2012)

If she passes the vet then the youngsters will have a built in nanny for when they start hacking


----------



## Vetwrap (10 July 2012)

So pleased for you. I'll keep my fingers crossed that the vetting goes well.

Everything you have written says that this is the right move.


----------



## WestCoast (11 July 2012)

That's wonderful news. Fingers crossed for the vet. 

Paula


----------



## Piglet (11 July 2012)

Number 3, yup she may be pricey, but how much money can you put on your confidence or life?  Horses like her will always hold their value.


----------



## Chavhorse (11 July 2012)

Ohh Brillaint fingers crossed for the Vetting as everyone has said you can not put a price on feeling safe on a horse especially as we get (ahem) older.


----------



## hayinamanger (11 July 2012)

Super, I hope it all works out and Marha comes to live with Ted.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 July 2012)

elderlycoupleindevon said:



			Super, I hope it all works out and Marha comes to live with Ted.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, just sorted the vetting out, hopefully tomorrow.

Ted is currently free to bad home, he wanted to play this morning, he really must learn I do not need a 15.2h half shire foal draped around my neck !  he needs to go out with the other yearling but she is a filly and he has only been gelded 6 weeks.

He is so funny to watch bouncing around the field, he is all legs and feathers.


----------



## Ibblebibble (11 July 2012)

ner ner knew you wouldn't be able to resist  fingers and toes crossed for the vetting AA,


----------



## crabbymare (11 July 2012)

I started reading this last night but had to go out so could not reply. really pleased she was as good yesterday and you felt as comfortable on her as the time before. even if you paid the full price you could not buy another neck for that money so its worth a bit more than the average cob if you find one that truely is safe and you can relax on. fingers crossed for the vetting


----------



## MyBoyChe (11 July 2012)

Well done you. fingers crossed for the vetting.  Im 50 this year and 4 years ago bought an ex racer after a break of 10 years and a previous very unsuitable horse.  Che is not what I was looking for at all but he just felt right and I know I can trust him.  Like you, Ive been riding for over 40 years but Im not as brave as I used to be and I definitely dont do "quirky" horses, just want to plod along and enjoy the scenery.  Fortunately that suits my horse, he never wanted to be a racehorse really, he's more the trainers hack type 
This does sound like it was meant to be and I wish you loads of fun with her x


----------



## OldNag (11 July 2012)

I'm really pleased for you - this mare sounds just the ticket.  Fingers crossed for the vetting and look forward to seeing photos of you having fun.  

Oh, and naughty Ted!


----------



## Old Bat (11 July 2012)

I haven't read all the posts but it sounds like a good move from another one who could be a twin. I hope she passes and you have lots of fun with her!


----------



## mcnaughty (11 July 2012)

Thistle said:



			Firstly OP I think you may be my long lost twin!!!

Secondly if you have facilities for another and can afford it then go for it, although 5k does seem expensive. I always prefer my own tack anyway.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I have to disagree - I believe we are triplets!  

OP, if it was me, I would seriously think about selling the two babies or possibly keeping the better of the two and buying (if not this one) a nice steady cob of around 15 - 15.2 (you can get back on the bugger if you fall off/have to get off!!!).  I have had so many heartaches recently trying to get something nice and have last week found my perfect girl and I cannot believe how happy I am.  She is gorgeous, show quality cob with manners to die for and a laid back attitude to work and life in general but still forward going enough to keep up with the pack!  A little green schooling but that will come easily.  She cost me £5K but is worth every penny.  Do yourself a favour and get something you can have fun on NOW not in 5 years.  You deserve it!


----------



## Waffles (11 July 2012)

3 and 4 definitely


----------



## 5bs (11 July 2012)

Just bought my first COB cost£4000 no tack had him six weeks,he is built like a tank,not a dope on a rope but his head is in the right place,I am 46 have been riding on and off for 33 years,last one a warmblood,lost my nerve quite bait. I had the same feelings as you,that feeling is worth it's weight in gold,mine is five and he is giving me lots of confidence,jumped some twigs out hacking,went for a lesson last week and he was a star.I look forward to growing old with him fingers crossed,his manners on the ground are second to none I don't think he even knows he has changed owners he is that chilled on the yard,and his first outing out on Saturday to the lesson was a very busy competition day and he did not put a hoof wrong,I would not have even contemplated it with the warmblood.in my mind that's priceless.so go for it.


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 July 2012)

2pm tomorrow.  Just trying to think of an excuse to leave work early as I would like to be there.

I think a 'come home quick' phone call is needed !


----------



## Ibblebibble (11 July 2012)

ohhh that would be naughty AA............... do it


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 July 2012)

That's the easy bit.

The tricky bit is the OH.  I have a plan though.  

The mare has big white face and 4 white stockings, just like Little Ted.

I am going to put her into Ted's box, hide Ted in with the cows and tell OH, Ted has suddenly blossomed and put weight on with all the rain and grass growth. Easy peasy.


----------



## showaddy1 (11 July 2012)

I have been reading this from thread from day one.... def. go for the cob, I hope she passes tomorrow...
I was shocked at the prices, but I suppose they vary depending on area... I'm from S. Wales..
Good luck, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you..... 
P.s. dont skip work, you need the job to pay for another!!


----------



## Ibblebibble (11 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			That's the easy bit.

The tricky bit is the OH.  I have a plan though.  

The mare has big white face and 4 white stockings, just like Little Ted.

I am going to put her into Ted's box, hide Ted in with the cows and tell OH, Ted has suddenly blossomed and put weight on with all the rain and grass growth. Easy peasy.
		
Click to expand...

I only see one problem with that AA, and that is the 'hiding Ted' part, unless you have humungous cows he is not going to be very easy to hide is he


----------



## LadyH1 (11 July 2012)

I am 50 something, had not ridden for over 25 years & had a disabling injury a few years ago. Last year I bought a cob from Safecobs.com.  
I am thankful for the day I found this site and now I follow on facebook daily.  You can watch all the training on a daily basis.  Cannot recommend highly enough.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (11 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			That's the easy bit.

The tricky bit is the OH.  I have a plan though.  

The mare has big white face and 4 white stockings, just like Little Ted.

I am going to put her into Ted's box, hide Ted in with the cows and tell OH, Ted has suddenly blossomed and put weight on with all the rain and grass growth. Easy peasy.
		
Click to expand...

*Like*

Do you reckon I could swing that with the 17hh skewbald mare I have my eye on? I swear the OH would never notice the colour/height/sex difference!


----------



## crabbymare (11 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			2pm tomorrow.  Just trying to think of an excuse to leave work early as I would like to be there.

I think a 'come home quick' phone call is needed !
		
Click to expand...

If you want me to phone you I am good at those come home quick ones!!


----------



## debsg (11 July 2012)

Awww  I bought my lovely cob nearly 8 years ago, I am 53, she is now 13, 15hh and made from solid gold. She does a bit of everything, is 1million% in traffic and to handle on the ground, safe as houses and has nannied nervous and young horses, looked after riders of all ages and abilities and did a lovely job of raising my TB filly after her mum died
(she was 12 weeks old)
My girl is known to all as 'Aunty Blaze' and there wouldn't be enough money in the world to persuade me to part with her. A good cob is a rare and precious diamond


----------



## NooNoo59 (11 July 2012)

dont give up, if you wait for the yearlings you may sieze up altogether, buy the cob, doesnt matter if its the first one you saw, its sounds perfect, lucky you


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 July 2012)

I am struggling to see the keyboard through tears of happiness, the cob sailed through a 5 stage, vet said what a cracking cob and to top it all off, my mother bought her for my birthday.

I must get her bedroom ready, she comes home early Saturday.


----------



## Briony&Anakin (12 July 2012)

Aghhh this has cheered me up so much on such a rubbish day at work!


----------



## Littlelegs (12 July 2012)

I'm so pleased for you, here's to many happy years!


----------



## hayinamanger (12 July 2012)

Absolutely brilliant, congratulations, happy birthday and we look forward to some pictures and stories about Martha.


----------



## Buds_mum (12 July 2012)

Oh I am so happy for you!! What a great day, and a lovely Mum!! Can't wait to offcially meet her (through tinterweb, not stalking you yet  although buy any more lush horses and I may have too!!) 
Here's to many happy days hunting and hacking


----------



## Queenbee (12 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am struggling to see the keyboard through tears of happiness, the cob sailed through a 5 stage, vet said what a cracking cob and to top it all off, my mother bought her for my birthday.

I must get her bedroom ready, she comes home early Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

I am so very happy for you, and I cant wait to hear about her in the updates and see lots of pictures of her


----------



## Meowy Catkin (12 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am struggling to see the keyboard through tears of happiness, the cob sailed through a 5 stage, vet said what a cracking cob and to top it all off, my mother bought her for my birthday.

I must get her bedroom ready, she comes home early Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Yay! Wonderful news.


----------



## Donnie Darco (12 July 2012)

What a lovely story 

Pics please Saturday afternoon!


----------



## Nicnac (12 July 2012)

Fantastic news!! Love Mums (my mum owns a leg of my  new boy which enabled me to buy him).

Gosh Ted will have to mind his Ps & Qs now - she'll soon teach him some manners.  Enjoy!!!! Very happy for you


----------



## dunkley (12 July 2012)

I am so pleased for you - brought a tear to my eye as well!


----------



## ester (12 July 2012)




----------



## Maesfen (12 July 2012)

I too, hadn't ridden for about 5 years and sold the foster boys because I just wasn't fit enough to do them justice (I'm a decade older than you too, lol!) but late last year I ended up with a mare who turned out not to be the one for me at all but it was, as you say, like putting on a pair of old slippers, as if I had never been away from the saddle; it was great, I so regret not having ridden in the interim.

Go for it and then you'll be fit enough to have fun with your youngsters plus your mare should be a great nanny for their first adventures too and even if you decide to sell her later she is still young enough to have a future herself.


----------



## Maesfen (12 July 2012)

Lol, just seen the last few answers (I purposely didn't peek to see what everyone was saying!)

Great news, do hope you have loads of fun with her and jammy devil, just in time for cubbing and the fun rides which are great for getting to know them!  Lots of pics of the paragon please.


----------



## WestCoast (12 July 2012)

I do love a happy ending 

We want photos. 

Paula


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 July 2012)

wooohoooo fanbloomntastic AA,  so very pleased for you and looking forward to lots of 'what ted and martha did next' type of stories


ps, does you mum want to adopt me, she sounds very lovely


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			Lol, just seen the last few answers (I purposely didn't peek to see what everyone was saying!)

Great news, do hope you have loads of fun with her and jammy devil, just in time for cubbing and the fun rides which are great for getting to know them!  Lots of pics of the paragon please.
		
Click to expand...

I will when she is home.  I will need a gradual build up in the saddle after such a length of time !.  After I have got her bedroom ready I will search for my padded pants and the paracetomol.

I am still wondering how the first horse I looked at could be so perfect, it just doesn't happen like that.  I have spent months looking for horses in the past.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (12 July 2012)

Can your mum adopt me, please?!

I'm delighted for you, looking forward to numerous pictures.


----------



## Queenbee (12 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I will when she is home.  I will need a gradual build up in the saddle after such a length of time !.  After I have got her bedroom ready I will search for my padded pants and the paracetomol.

I am still wondering how the first horse I looked at could be so perfect, it just doesn't happen like that.  I have spent months looking for horses in the past.
		
Click to expand...

sometimes it does, I like to call it fate   Pickles was the first pony I looked at, Ebony was the first horse I tried after returning to riding after a 3 yr break.


----------



## OldNag (12 July 2012)

That's just fantastic news. I'm so pleased for you. And what a lovely Mum!


----------



## Theocat (12 July 2012)

Wonderful 

Wishing you many happy years with her!


----------



## Flummoxed (12 July 2012)

What good news. I look forward to reading of your exploits together.


----------



## Skippys Mum (12 July 2012)

I have almost got a wee tear here too - chuffed to bits for you!


----------



## taranana (12 July 2012)

Delighted for you - sure you'll have the best time.  And what a lovely Mum you've got too.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (12 July 2012)

Brilliant - I thought she was lovely


----------



## MouseintheHouse (12 July 2012)

AA I have just read (most) of this thread and I'm so glad you've got her! She sounds perfect and in my experience horses like her are very few and far between and worth their weight in gold!! 

At the start of the thread you were uncharacteristicly down 

Then you started to pick up a bit with lots of encoragement 

QUOTE=AdorableAlice;10884019]That's the easy bit.

The tricky bit is the OH.  I have a plan though.  

The mare has big white face and 4 white stockings, just like Little Ted.

I am going to put her into Ted's box, hide Ted in with the cows and tell OH, Ted has suddenly blossomed and put weight on with all the rain and grass growth. Easy peasy.[/QUOTE]

Then the real AA was back

Like everyone else can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## ozpoz (12 July 2012)

Great!


----------



## MrsMozart (12 July 2012)

How so very brilliant!   

And Yay for your Ma


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 July 2012)

OH just said he would come with me on Saturday to fetch her because he thinks I should not be on the motorway with a strange horse on my own !

Well, knock me down with a feather !, he didn't even baulk at the 6am leave.  He never see's two 6 oclocks on the same day at the weekends.

I have just put the tin of beans back in the cupboard and got the book out to do him something nice for supper.  

I have 2 months to get the hacking jacket done up.


----------



## KVH (12 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am struggling to see the keyboard through tears of happiness, the cob sailed through a 5 stage, vet said what a cracking cob and to top it all off, my mother bought her for my birthday.

I must get her bedroom ready, she comes home early Saturday.
		
Click to expand...

Fantastic news! Thrilled for you.


----------



## Parker79 (12 July 2012)

What a fab outcome AA - Look forward to pictures!


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			I have just put the tin of beans back in the cupboard and got the book out to do him something nice for supper.
		
Click to expand...

you get a book from your takeaway?? ours only gives us a leaflet


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 July 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			you get a book from your takeaway?? ours only gives us a leaflet

Click to expand...

You get worse !!!  I am looking at my Hugh Fearnley Wotsit book, it will be a stunning meal.  Checked the medicine cupboard, plenty of rennies so we will be fine.


----------



## Ibblebibble (12 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			You get worse !!!  I am looking at my Hugh Fearnley Wotsit book, it will be a stunning meal.  Checked the medicine cupboard, plenty of rennies so we will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

lol i'm just jealous as i am a crap cook!!! hubs has given up smoking and the nurse told him that soon his taste buds will start to reawaken and he'll be able to taste things properly I have warned him that it wasn't the dead tastebuds making the food tasteless, just my cooking


----------



## touchstone (12 July 2012)

Just caught up, that's wonderful news AA! 
Sometimes things are just meant to be, and this sounds like one of those things!


----------



## Emilieu (13 July 2012)

Ah - delighted to see how this turned out  can't wait to see the pics


----------



## NooNoo59 (13 July 2012)

great news - looking forward to pics


----------



## MrsHutt (13 July 2012)

SO excited for you - and looking forward to the pics 

(H was the first horse I saw.  I went to see a couple of others 'just in case', but all that did was convince me that he was actually 'the one'.  I think we paid a bit over the odds for him at the time, but he has come so good now he is worth way more!!)


----------



## Lucyad (13 July 2012)

Congatulations - horse sounds lovely and I am looking forward to seeing pictures.  

I bought the first horse I saw as well - never even saw any others to compare him to, as none of the adverts even sounded as appealing.  He turned out perfectly!


----------



## ponymadclo (13 July 2012)

5k does sound a lot for a cob, and i'm sure you'd be able to find a cheaper one. Also don't shoot the horse! Try selling it first if you are going to give up! But if you can wait for your youngsters then it depends on what they're like as you wouldn't want to have a nasty fall.


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 July 2012)

Martha meets Little Ted.


----------



## OldNag (14 July 2012)

Oh what a fabulous photo.  You have such lovely horses, I'm so glad everything has worked out.  Looking forward to seeing more pictures!


----------



## Ibblebibble (14 July 2012)

hehe she does actually make Ted look little


----------



## Jesstickle (14 July 2012)

AA- she is just lovely. Happy riding


----------



## roanwitch (14 July 2012)

She looks beautiful, really kind face, hope you have so much fun with her.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (14 July 2012)

Awwww! Lovely mare, enjoy


----------



## Skyebald (14 July 2012)

Gorgeous pic ... look forward to updates and pics of the intrepid duo


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 July 2012)

Skyebald said:



			Gorgeous pic ... look forward to updates and pics of the intrepid duo 

Click to expand...

Thank you.  I need to find a extra large pair of water wings so she can go out for a pick of grass.  Is it ever going to stop raining.  I have bought another horse that is the size of an airship and not a bale of hay in the barn yet !


----------



## WestCoast (14 July 2012)

Lovely looking mare. Don't think you're going to regret buying her one bit. 

Paula


----------



## Buds_mum (14 July 2012)

aww gorgeous, congrats!!!


----------



## thehorsephotographer (14 July 2012)

She's beautiful.  Can't wait to see more pics of your progress with her.  Well done for following your heart.


----------



## showaddy1 (14 July 2012)

Fabulous!!!! So glad you went for it... life is too short for regrets x


----------



## Amaranta (14 July 2012)

Have read the whole thread with growing excitement  (did skip through some posts as I needed to know whether you did in fact take her)

So glad you bought her, she is absolutely beautiful and I don't normally do cobs 

ETA:  I just love the name Martha too!


----------



## spookypony (14 July 2012)

Yay, great news!  Now where is a pictures thread?


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 July 2012)




----------



## Queenbee (14 July 2012)

OP she is lovely, looks a good quality mare, and has a nice eye  glad she is settling in well xx


----------



## hayinamanger (14 July 2012)

Great pictures, she's very smart and has a lot more quality than the advert picture suggested.  I love the colour of her tail.


----------



## morrismob (14 July 2012)

I have watched this thread. So very pleased for you and she is very smart looking with a lovely kind eye. Have fun


----------



## Bobbly (14 July 2012)

IMO, 2 or 4. Don't wait for the youngsters, they may even never get rideable in once piece!
5K does seem a fair bit for it but I always say that you cannot put a price on safety and if she will do the job in mind, long term then she's worth every penny if you can afford her. Get out there and do it while you can! You never know what is around the corner.


----------



## Jesstickle (14 July 2012)

AA- you've done her a disservice. Trimmed up I think she'll make a very smart show cob. She wouldn't look out of place in a county line up I don't think. 

She is lovely, I can see why you were so taken with her


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 July 2012)

Very nice. 

Bay sabino with a Gulastra Plume. So a pretty fancy colour.


----------



## Jesstickle (14 July 2012)

F what is the Galastra thingy? is that her white tail?


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 July 2012)

Yep.  It's another of these weird Sabino things and was named after Gulastra who was a chestnut stallion with a 'grey' tail. 

This is the most striking one that I've seen a photo of (yes I do save photos of unusual horses *blushes* I have some nice champagne horse photos too  ).


----------



## Holly Hocks (14 July 2012)

AA I think she's lovely - she looks even better than she did in the advert.  Looks to be a fabulous quality horse with a kind face.  I'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment from her.  Good luck with everything you do with her.


----------



## Maesfen (14 July 2012)

What a find!  I'm so jealous but I do hope you have a load of fun with her, she's lovely.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (14 July 2012)

Yay for Mum! And Happy Birthday to you!
Martha is gorgeous, and what a fab name.   I'm sure you'll have many happy years with her, far better than getting stiff while you wait for the youngsters.
My parents have helped to buy more of my horses than not.  The last one, sis and I went to Robinson's for a celebratory buying spree after agreeing to buy her and got lost on the way back.  We missed the turning, we were laughing so much at the trailer we saw with the logo 'Sponsored by Daddy'.  We did think the pony inside was probably owned by a teenager, rather than a woman in her fifties!


----------



## AdorableAlice (14 July 2012)

Maesfen said:



			What a find!  I'm so jealous but I do hope you have a load of fun with her, she's lovely.
		
Click to expand...

The vet said she was a rare find.

I found her in the middle of a sleepless night worrying about the big horse and feeling very down.  Liked the write up but thought the picture made her look heavy topped and no bone to carry it.  She actually has bone a plenty.

She travelled and settled well, ploughed an enormous furrow in Ted's paddock and then had a bath.  She seems very kind, is ruled by her stomach, horse like owner, we are both slimming now ready for cubbing.

A horse fly has bitten her lip so it's big and fat, poor girl.  If she has a settled night I will have a sit on her tomorrow.


----------



## MouseintheHouse (14 July 2012)

AA she looks Fab-u-lous - enjoy.

Please keep us posted on your progress - I'm really enjoying Ted's daily updates too!


----------



## pipsqueek (14 July 2012)

Really happy for you, she looks beautiful & has a lovely kind eye


----------



## Amaranta (14 July 2012)

jesstickle said:



			AA- you've done her a disservice. Trimmed up I think she'll make a very smart show cob. She wouldn't look out of place in a county line up I don't think. 

She is lovely, I can see why you were so taken with her 

Click to expand...

I agree, I think she is very smart indeed


----------



## Nicnac (14 July 2012)

Just caught up with pictures.  She's lovely and looks like a Martha!  Hope you have loads of fun with her


----------



## Pidgeon (14 July 2012)

Just caught up on this, am so pleased she passed, you have a wonderful mother too. The pictures of her are lovely, she looks she doesn't have a nasty bone in her body I hope you have tons of fun with her


----------



## Parker79 (14 July 2012)

AA - What a fab story so far....love it, love her she is very very nice! Hope you have lots of fun with her.


----------



## Brigadoon (15 July 2012)

Oh AdorableAlice..this has been an adorable post. What a fine handsome mare she is. 
I look forward to your updates and photo's. 

Have lots of fun with the gorgeous Martha xx


----------



## Kallibear (15 July 2012)

She's gorgeous! Congratulations.   She's a spitting image of my old cob Pink and if she's even half the horse, you'll have a fabulous time.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (15 July 2012)

Buy the cob, though to my mind £5k is too high a price. Just a word of warning, 6 year olds can change! They can start the boundary-testing thing. Maybe start looking for something similar about 10yrs old. Trouble is, rock solid 10 year olds are worth their weight in gold and never come on the market!


----------



## McNally (15 July 2012)

AA- Firstly congratulations at totally making the right descion! Good luck with telling the husband....never fun!

I just read your Midnight Ramblers as you advised me to a while back- Wow- hilareous reply. One thing i dont think got mentioned was from a parents point of view. I have to say if my daughters guides put her in that situation id be absolutely fuming!

Best of luck with beautiful Martha!


----------



## carthorse15 (15 July 2012)

Beautiful horse!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Spit image of my old boy and he was amazing - a very rare find.  Enjoy her you lucky woman!


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2012)

5am on a Sunday morning and I am on my to way to ride her, I have not had this enthusiaism for years !

Show pony judge friend called by and reckons she could be show quality and told me not to let Lynn Russell see her........... wonder what the summer of 2013 might bring.  Three Counties will be the first outing after a couple of local trial runs.


----------



## WestCoast (15 July 2012)

You are so lucky - someone said to me that sometimes a horse just choose you. 

Paula


----------



## EstherYoung (15 July 2012)

She's really, really lovely. I can see why you fell for her.

Congratulations


----------



## Silmarillion (15 July 2012)

What a fantastic thread! 

I'm so glad you did it, AA, and what an absolutely stunning horse you now have. I hope you enjoy her (you already seem to be!)


----------



## 0ldmare (15 July 2012)

Hope you have a lovely ride and MANY congratulations she looks a real cracker!


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (15 July 2012)

Thistle said:



			if you have facilities for another and can afford it then go for it,
		
Click to expand...

This /\


----------



## hobo (15 July 2012)

Only just nipped in this thread so have not read all the posts but I am so glad you bought the mare. She looks adorable and good luck with your youngsters later.


----------



## Bernster (15 July 2012)

Just caught up with this thread and...oh my AA...she is lovely. Lucky you and have a fabulous time together.  Sometimes you do just click. I recently bought a secon even though i knew it wasn't the logical or cheap choice but we are getting on soooo well. Life's too short not to make the best of it when opportunities come up. Keep us updated with your show success


----------



## Parker79 (15 July 2012)

AA - Forgot to mention...LOVE THE NAME! Martha is an ace name!


----------



## aimsymc (15 July 2012)

I have just read this thread, such a nice one for a change!, AA Martha is beautifull!! I dont think 5K is very expensive, my friend just paid 5.5k for a 5yo 16hh cob. I also have bought the first horse i viewed...... twice! First one i had for 12 years, knew i wanted her as soon as i sat on her, best 12 years of my life, lost her last year. My new girl I knew i wanted her soon as i seen her, just knew she was the one. 
Very best of luck with her she truly looks a special horsey!


----------



## MyBoyChe (15 July 2012)

Just popped back into this thread hoping there might be some pictures of Martha.  AA, she is simply stunning, a proper cob with a beautiful head, lovely eye and looks very well put together.  Im so glad you let your heart guide you on this one, sometimes it is just the right thing to do.  Martha looks like a really honest mare and I wish you all the fun in the world with her.  I also have to agree that I dont think £5k is too much if she is exactly what you want and makes you feel good.  What price happiness eh!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (15 July 2012)

Can anybody donate radox please !

Is it supposed to hurt that much after not riding for 18 months, lunch is cancelled, I need a soak and a lie down.

I had a fabulous hour around the lanes, she walked on nicely including passing one of the mega tractors with the forager on the back.

She is a bit of a banana to ride, curled to the left and pushing the saddle to the right, but thats soon fixable with a bit of pilates, but she is honest and willing in a very nice way, a delight to handle in stable, tacked her up with the door wide open not a hint of stepping forward.

She had to walk around the edge of standing grass to reach her paddock and that turned into a Penelope and Kipper moment, thankfully no one was watching, when that head went down it stayed down !!

I might be in need of a hoist to get out of the bath in a hour.


----------



## dunkley (15 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Can anybody donate radox please !

Is it supposed to hurt that much after not riding for 18 months, lunch is cancelled, I need a soak and a lie down.

I had a fabulous hour around the lanes, she walked on nicely including passing one of the mega tractors with the forager on the back.

She is a bit of a banana to ride, curled to the left and pushing the saddle to the right, but thats soon fixable with a bit of pilates, but she is honest and willing in a very nice way, a delight to handle in stable, tacked her up with the door wide open not a hint of stepping forward.

She had to walk around the edge of standing grass to reach her paddock and that turned into a Penelope and Kipper moment, thankfully no one was watching, when that head went down it stayed down !!

I might be in need of a hoist to get out of the bath in a hour.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## GLW (15 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Is it supposed to hurt that much after not riding for 18 months, lunch is cancelled, I need a soak and a lie down.
		
Click to expand...

Afraid so! I returned after an 18 month break earlier this year, it took 3 days before I was walking normally again. I got some strange looks, I can tell you...

Sounds like you had a wonderful time though, congratulations!


----------



## Auslander (15 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			She had to walk around the edge of standing grass to reach her paddock and that turned into a Penelope and Kipper moment, thankfully no one was watching, when that head went down it stayed down !!
		
Click to expand...

I'm so glad it's not just me! Alf has little fat riding school pony tendencies when it comes to grass!


----------



## NooNoo59 (15 July 2012)

lucky you she looks fab enjoy but stock up on radox and i find gin helps as well! for purely medicinal purposes obviously!


----------



## WestCoast (15 July 2012)

NooNoo59 said:



			lucky you she looks fab enjoy but stock up on radox and i find gin helps as well! for purely medicinal purposes obviously!
		
Click to expand...

Just as long as you remember which one to drink and which one to rub into sore muscles.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 July 2012)

Gin and radox worked.

I flew solo this morning, she was a delight, a bit greener than when in company, but passed everything, bin day today!  Totally ignored a lurcher and 2 terriers chasing her up the lane, which has increased my hope of all being well cubbing her.  The biggest challenge with be getting the jacket done up.

I still feel it can't be true, to find the right horse in the first one viewed is impossible !

Her lovely ex owners are in touch everyday and are really missing her.  I have been so fortunate to find a horse that is 100% as described on the advert, owned by people who were very concerned where the horse ended up and who have been most supportive and helpful through the sale process.

Just wish I had a month off work to really get to know her.


----------



## Bikerchickone (17 July 2012)

What a great result! So pleased for you AA. She's stunning and I'm so glad you bought her. Buy shares in Radox and then at least you'll be contributing to your own dividends buying it  

Really pleased it worked out for you both.  x


----------



## YasandCrystal (17 July 2012)

Lovely story - so pleased for you. Things can only get better - ie. your muscles become accustomed


----------



## HappyNeds (17 July 2012)

I've just caught up back up on this, and so pleased to see Martha at your home and happy!  She is just lovely, and my kind of horse!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (17 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			3. Buy the cob, assuming the price is right at 5K, mess about on her for the
    3 years I have to wait for the babies to mature.

4. Start trying to find more easy quiet cobs to view.


QUOTE]

So if you like the cob you saw then why not ask to see it again and take it from there??

The owner(s) obviously want to make sure the home is "right", and if you like the horse then why not go for it; tho' you might try to knock them down a bit on price TBH. But if you like it, and can afford it, I'd say go for it!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## MrsMozart (17 July 2012)

How brilliant   


This was my last Radox shopping trip...


----------



## Old Bat (17 July 2012)

She is absolutely gorgeous and could go far, preferably into my field! Have masses of fun with her and try whisky and Radox for a bit of variety!

Bx


----------



## FairyLights (17 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:























Click to expand...

She is stunningly beautiful. Lucky you to have lovely Martha.


----------



## sarahann1 (17 July 2012)

She's *lovely* seeing such happy threads gives me hope of finding something similar


----------



## el_Snowflakes (17 July 2012)

Flame_ said:



			I'd buy the cob, but try and knock them down a bit. 

Click to expand...

This is what I would do too. Although if you can afford it, it might be worth paying the asking price for a horse that is perfect for you. Sounds like a great horse for you 

ETA: Not read through all the posts as quite frankly I cant be ar*ed  but just saw the pics. Lovely horse- I nice mare is worth her weight in gold in my opinion


----------



## sunnyone (18 July 2012)

So pleased it's working out for you. 
By the way did you know the Queen only gave up riding last year? Seems we've all got decades left in us yet to enjoy our horses.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 July 2012)

sunnyone said:



			So pleased it's working out for you. 
By the way did you know the Queen only gave up riding last year? Seems we've all got decades left in us yet to enjoy our horses.
		
Click to expand...

I am thoroughly enjoying her, it's the aftermath that hurts !


----------



## maresmaid (18 July 2012)

When i was 51 i lost my horse and having been a horse owner and rider for over 25 years i knew i could not be without a horse. I bought my present horse for her lovely temperament, she is safe, sane, and fun. I know we can grow old together and when our competition days are over she will be a nice safe hack, and she is easy to handle on the ground, all attributes i will appreciate very much in my 60's. I say buy the cob, handle on price if you want, but if she's worth the money to you - she's worth the money. Don't even think about having a break from riding - you have years left in the saddle make sure you enjoy every minute!


----------



## maresmaid (18 July 2012)

Should say haggle on price - not HANDLE!


----------



## Mince Pie (18 July 2012)

Twit twoo!! Gorgeous gorgeous cob!! (But then she is practically the spit of my boy so I'm biased!)


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 July 2012)

Faracat said:



			Very nice. 

Bay sabino with a Gulastra Plume. So a pretty fancy colour. 

Click to expand...

Pardon ? haven't a clue what you mean.  It says brown on her passport !

Does Sabino mean she can be shown in coloured classes ?


----------



## mandwhy (20 July 2012)

Oh she is lovely! Congratulations


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Pardon ? haven't a clue what you mean.  It says brown on her passport !

Does Sabino mean she can be shown in coloured classes ?
		
Click to expand...

Gulastra plume = her grey tail (caused by sabino and not the grey gene). You can also see the sabino in her socks (edges aren't straight/horizontal), the white on her lower lip is another sign as is the roaning/ticking (she doesn't have the true roan gene).

Unfortunately she wouldn't qualify to be shown as a coloured because she's a minimal sabino and not 'patchy' enough. 

Passports often have the colour of the horse wrong which is quite worrying really.


----------



## TJP (20 July 2012)

Just caught up with this thread again. She is gorgeous! Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 July 2012)

Faracat said:



			Gulastra plume = her grey tail (caused by sabino and not the grey gene). You can also see the sabino in her socks (edges aren't straight/horizontal), the white on her lower lip is another sign as is the roaning/ticking (she doesn't have the true roan gene).

Unfortunately she wouldn't qualify to be shown as a coloured because she's a minimal sabino and not 'patchy' enough. 

Passports often have the colour of the horse wrong which is quite worrying really.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, she is believed to be 3/4 ID and 1/4 Clyde, am I right in thinking the sabino is the Clyde coming through ?  

I am not worried about showing her as coloured, if she is shown she will be heading for maxi cobs.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (20 July 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			Thank you, she is believed to be 3/4 ID and 1/4 Clyde, am I right in thinking the sabino is the Clyde coming through ?  

I am not worried about showing her as coloured, if she is shown she will be heading for maxi cobs.
		
Click to expand...

You are right.  It's sometimes called Blagdon too.

She would be a super maxi-cob.


----------



## AdorableAlice (24 July 2012)

Buying the lovely cob mare was the best decision I have made for many a year and for everyone who is in the same situation as me I can thoroughly recommend starting riding again.

10 days since she came home now and I ride every morning before work.

She is green, but safe and honest which has resulted in my confidence flooding back.  Her and my fitness is improving by the day.  She managed 40 minutes up and through in her walk this morning.  I managed 40 minutes pain free and didn't have to lean on the fence after I got off !!  half a stone gone off me and her girth is going up an extra hole.  I am plotting revenge on the OH following his comment about 'two big birds exercising at dawn'.

So for all those of you 'mature' riders who encouraged me to keep going I owe you a big thank you, it was totally the right thing for me to do.  Cubbing here we come, hopefully slightly less of the 'two big birds' at dawn.  She is also very close to being good enough to show, so when the flatwork is in place I might just have a go, anyone an expert at maxi cob showing ?,  my experience is limited to hunters only.


----------



## Goldenstar (24 July 2012)

Looks just like my clydie cross mine is bay roan with the same tail but more silver tail and dark silver and white mane very striking and a lovely horse too .
Yours will make a cracking brood mare in the future.
Mine would show as a maxicob but I keep him way to slim as he does horse driving trials and he's a wonderful hunter and a super star dressage cob as well ,a ture super star multi tasker mine is welsh section D station to Clydesdale mare.
You are going to have so much fun, getting mine him fit the first time was hard work but he's just great now.
He's a great character I was so lucky to find him and he cost buttons .


----------



## AdorableAlice (2 August 2012)

Briony&Anakin said:



			You can't put a price on a really decent cob!!

Good luck x
		
Click to expand...

The new cob has been with me just over 2 weeks now and this morning I went out alone on a new route for the horse.  It's still all a bit new for her and she is green but very willing and honest.

I realised I had made the right decision to have her this morning when a hidden crow scarer went off at the side of us only a few feet from her legs.  She flinched and took a few quick steps but remained composed and safe.  It did upset her and she was a bit looky and nervous for the next mile or so, but with reassurance she kept going forward.

I didn't pay the asking price for her, but after this morning the comment above is so very true.

I won't be going that way again until it's gone !


----------



## Ibblebibble (2 August 2012)

bless the beautiful martha!! not many horses would react to well........ certainly not any of mine lol!!


----------



## WestCoast (2 August 2012)

Lovely to hear 

Paula


----------



## AdorableAlice (7 August 2012)

Ibblebibble said:



			bless the beautiful martha!! not many horses would react to well........ certainly not any of mine lol!!

Click to expand...

Bless her again - does her own strimming.  The advert said she was bombproof, she certainly seems near to whatever bombproof actually means, that strimmer was running when she decided to investigate.

She
	
	
		
		
	


	




 was most disappointed to find it was not something she could eat.  A bigger dustbin has yet to be invented.


----------



## Ibblebibble (7 August 2012)

lol, now mine are quite used to the noise of the chainsaw , hubby came and chopped down some blackthorns that were trashing the rugs and the nosey devils were almost in his lap trying to see what he was doing


----------



## Sussexbythesea (7 August 2012)

She's lovely! Glad you are getting on so well.

Will look forward to more updates


----------



## AdorableAlice (21 August 2012)

sussexbythesea said:



			She's lovely! Glad you are getting on so well.

Will look forward to more updates 

Click to expand...

An update, 6 weeks on and I have got to know her a little more and with that knowledge have been able to rename her and change her passport.  she remains Martha at home but the passport name of Hairy Mary is awful and has to go.

She is the most curious horse I have ever known, into everything, which includes DIY, carpentry, security (capable of opening most things), needlework (especially unpicking), housework (likes to put anything in reach on the floor in a heap) experimenting with non food items to see if they are edible (fly hat, car keys, fly spray etc).  So, should she ever reach the show ring, her going out name will be Miss Marple.

She is a kind and highly intelligent mare (too intelligent at times), a few problems have come to the surface and I am sure she got topside of her previous handlers, she borders on being very bossy and I have to be quite firm with her. I have never ridden a mare they are very different to geldings !

Almost impossible to get on if the block can be walked around, I have to wedge her against the wall, she has figeting down to a fine art and knows exactly how far to shuffle backwards or sideways to stop anyone getting on.  A bit rude in hand and her ample bottom is a very effective swatting device if I happen to be in the way.  She has plenty of potential but her manners need fine tuning.  I like her a lot and she has helped my confidence and fitness no end.  Showing her as a maxi cob is doubtful unless her hind fetlocks improve a lot, the mites have taken a toll and there is a fair bit of thickening.  The fronts came good quickly but the hinds I am not sure about and neither is the vet.

The poor manners are minor in the grand scheme of things, she passes all traffic, is cheap to feed, is comfy to ride and will improve with more schooling and is young enough to turn into a nice horse when she strengthens up.

The pictures were taken on Sunday when we took her to our local UK Chasers ride.  She didn't bat an eyelid at canal barges or the gliders that were nearby.  The biggest problem was getting her face out of the grass when she was untacked at the side of the lorry.  She is soon to be the only 16h horse in daisy reins.


----------



## Charlie-Brown (21 August 2012)

Haven't had time to read the entire thread but what a beauty!!!


----------



## WestCoast (21 August 2012)

Glad to hear that you are still doing well. It's lovely when things work out. 

Paula


----------



## MollyMoomin (21 August 2012)

AA, she reminds me so much of my adored Mollycob ( https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...=a.18513570457.38777.511365457&type=3&theater ) believed welsh x clyde. If she's anything like the Mollycob you've got a superstar on your hands!!

SO pleased you've found each other


----------



## JenHunt (21 August 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			.....  So, should she ever reach the show ring, her going out name will be Miss Marple.
.....  The biggest problem was getting her face out of the grass when she was untacked at the side of the lorry.  She is soon to be the only 16h horse in daisy reins.





Click to expand...

I think Miss Marple suits her! the comment about daisy reins just made me nearly spit tea over the laptop! 

she is an absolutely super sort, and will be even better as you say once she finishes maturing and strengthening up with schooling. 

just lovely!


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2016)

For those of you who can remember the shall I buy her saga back in 2012, we finally took her to her first little show today.  Despite having her for almost 4 years now personal circumstances had left her doing little.

Had a lovely day with her today, she was foot perfect throughout and was a proper family pony.  She found herself in the clear round jumping between the cob class and the championship.  Love my little pocket rocket. It was so lovely to just have a day out without the pressure and responsibility of showing at County level with the better horses, who would not have coped with everything Martha saw today - fancy dress, including a pony dressed as the air ambulance ! whoever designed and made that is seriously talented, numerous ponies being ridden up her backside including one rider that blamed us for being in her way, how that works is beyond me as she rode into the cobs amble rear end, specsavers love ! and a lady that thought it acceptable to lunge her lead rein pony complete with tiny tot on board, withing a couple of foot of the cob.  I forgot what can go on at local level.


----------



## Bernster (30 May 2016)

She looks fab!


----------



## millikins (30 May 2016)

Congratulations, she looks splendid. Please can you explain why she isn't county standard, I always enjoy the cc threads and what makes for very, as opposed to just good, conformation.


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2016)

millikins said:



			Congratulations, she looks splendid. Please can you explain why she isn't county standard, I always enjoy the cc threads and what makes for very, as opposed to just good, conformation. 

Click to expand...

She is common to put it bluntly.  Her legs lack quality, have a close look at the near hind on the last picture, there is  huge windgall.  her pasterns are too short and her second thigh weak.  She also finds it difficult to stay in front of the leg.  She is just a fun horse hence her not being hogged, I also need her mane to hold onto when I get off her.


----------



## Goldenstar (30 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			She is common to put it bluntly.  Her legs lack quality, have a close look at the near hind on the last picture, there is  huge windgall.  her pasterns are too short and her second thigh weak.  She also finds it difficult to stay in front of the leg.  She is just a fun horse hence her not being hogged, I also need her mane to hold onto when I get off her.
		
Click to expand...

Who cares about her imperfections if you love her and she does her job .
May you have many years together .


----------



## crabbymare (30 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			She is common to put it bluntly.  Her legs lack quality, have a close look at the near hind on the last picture, there is  huge windgall.  her pasterns are too short and her second thigh weak.  She also finds it difficult to stay in front of the leg.  She is just a fun horse hence her not being hogged, I also need her mane to hold onto when I get off her.
		
Click to expand...

but looking at the picture of her standing up you could imagine what she would be like to ride and after yesterday doing the show you could have a good days hunting on her today and tomorrow go off and doing a bit of jumping. so probably more fun and worth more with her imperfections than one that can get placed at county level but not do anything else


----------



## AdorableAlice (30 May 2016)

crabbymare said:



			but looking at the picture of her standing up you could imagine what she would be like to ride and after yesterday doing the show you could have a good days hunting on her today and tomorrow go off and doing a bit of jumping. so probably more fun and worth more with her imperfections than one that can get placed at county level but not do anything else
		
Click to expand...

Exactly, I am so pleased I listened to you learned lot and bought her.  Cheap to keep too, tea was an apple and a cuddle.


----------



## ElleSkywalker (30 May 2016)

Everyone should have a Martha, I don't but I do borrow one once a week for a nice relaxing hack  makes a change from my nutty lot!


----------



## Adopter (31 May 2016)

She looks very smart and fit, how do you get her legs to look so sparkling white.  Real family type horse, lovely to read your update AA, sounds like a good day out.


----------



## Clare85 (31 May 2016)

She looks fab AA, such a dear girl  so glad you had a great day with her x


----------



## eahotson (31 May 2016)

Worth her weight in gold from the sound of it.FUN.We forget that word sometimes


----------



## millikins (31 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			She is common to put it bluntly.  Her legs lack quality, have a close look at the near hind on the last picture, there is  huge windgall.  her pasterns are too short and her second thigh weak.  She also finds it difficult to stay in front of the leg.  She is just a fun horse hence her not being hogged, I also need her mane to hold onto when I get off her.
		
Click to expand...

Many thanks, I can see what you mean but don't think I'd have noticed. She is rather nice though.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2016)

Adopter said:



			She looks very smart and fit, how do you get her legs to look so sparkling white.  Real family type horse, lovely to read your update AA, sounds like a good day out.
		
Click to expand...

White paste, I use the Supreme Products paste.  Simply mix it with water into a paste and smooth onto the legs.  I use gloves as it slides off them better than bare hands.  The just stable bandage over the top.  The paste will dry and can be brushed off leaving a nice clean result.


----------



## hayinamanger (31 May 2016)

Dear Martha, a cob like this is one in a million.


----------



## Fidgety (31 May 2016)

ElleSkywalker said:



			Everyone should have a Martha,
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely!  She's stunning and she is just the type that would tempt me back from owner/funder of DD's horse mode back into being owner/rider of my own horse again .


----------



## Adopter (31 May 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			White paste, I use the Supreme Products paste.  Simply mix it with water into a paste and smooth onto the legs.  I use gloves as it slides off them better than bare hands.  The just stable bandage over the top.  The paste will dry and can be brushed off leaving a nice clean result.
		
Click to expand...

Well the pictures are confirmation that it works!


----------



## Tiddlypom (31 May 2016)

Go Martha! Such a relief to see her back to her best after her recent health scare.

Those are clever little plaits, I bet they took an age to put in, I thought she was hogged at first glance. The saddle looks great on her too, what make is it please?


----------



## splashgirl45 (31 May 2016)

glad you got her  in the end.  she looks fab...


----------



## Annagain (31 May 2016)

Wow. I've followed Ted's thread all these years without realising Martha had one of her own!  I never realised she arrived after Ted, she just seems to have always been there. 

Some of those early replies seem quite prophetic now - what a four years it has been for you. I think it's safe to say Martha has been your equine rock in all that has gone on so how wonderful it was that you found each other when you did. 

I'm probably going to need a Mr Martha in the next few years (geldings only yard) so any tips gratefully received. I sort of have one now but the sports version. He's 20 now and will need to start slowing down soon. I dread that day.


----------



## Puddleduck (31 May 2016)

Next time I go to buy a horse can I take you with me Please AA? 
You obviously have a fantastic talent for spotting one that's more than half decent judging by Martha, Ted and Alice


----------



## puppystitch (31 May 2016)

I'm probably going to need a Mr Martha in the next few years (geldings only yard) so any tips gratefully received. I sort of have one now but the sports version. He's 20 now and will need to start slowing down soon. I dread that day.[/QUOTE said:
			
		


			Don't speak too soon - my sports version is 26 now and still doing more work than most other horses on the yard and out competing at affiliated shows. She beats her 10 year old brother on the gallops and makes it quite clear she's not ready to put her hooves up yet 

Lovely to see you made the right decision AA, Martha looks great fun!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## jojo5 (31 May 2016)

What a great read this thread made today - and how lovely it must have been for you to have Martha in your life through difficult times. I have an older geezer version of Martha ( Blagdon, grey tail, white feathers, the works) but have no idea how to get a pic on here. That's him in the sig .......xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2016)

Tiddlypom said:



			Go Martha! Such a relief to see her back to her best after her recent health scare.

Those are clever little plaits, I bet they took an age to put in, I thought she was hogged at first glance. The saddle looks great on her too, what make is it please?
		
Click to expand...

What a lot of lovely kind words from you all.  The saddle is a Farrington Working Hunter, it actually Ted's, her own saddle is another Farrington but a GP so more forward cut.  I have always liked the make and luckily one of only three suppliers is just down the road from me.  The plaits are tiny ones set up on her neck to give the illusion of being hogged.  Although I did hog her in 2013/14 so she matched my bald head, it didn't suit her, or me come to think of it !!, and as we are only playing at local shows I won't hog her again.  I need her mane to hold onto when I scramble on and off her.


----------



## AdorableAlice (31 May 2016)

Puddleduck said:



			Next time I go to buy a horse can I take you with me Please AA? 
You obviously have a fantastic talent for spotting one that's more than half decent judging by Martha, Ted and Alice
		
Click to expand...

I am asked a lot to go buying, but you would hate me with you, I am very critical and I can see a lame one at 100 yards.  Martha was my pick, I bred Alice and as her sire Amorous Archie is yet to throw a bad one she was always going to be a nice sort.  As for Ted I actually said no to him but my best friend and vet talked me into him.  A 'project' she said, quite some project he turned into !

Her is a hogged Martha, this was taken Spring 2013 when I was very ill, she had wintered out and to try to keep me positive my dear friend started to school her so I could sit on her on my better days.  Although she was rough around the edges and I always had a lead rein at the ready, she looked after me and knew I wasn't right. Quite amazing how animals know these things, she was really careful around me.  I shall never forget hacking and thinking don't be sick down her shoulder.  Just the once and she did forgive me !


----------



## JenHunt (1 June 2016)

annagain said:



			I'm probably going to need a Mr Martha in the next few years (geldings only yard) so any tips gratefully received. I sort of have one now but the sports version. He's 20 now and will need to start slowing down soon. I dread that day.
		
Click to expand...

don't bank on them slowing down!! mine's 22 going on 4.... I keep thinking this will be his last year hunting and then he feels so good in the autumn that we have a few more days!!


----------



## Annagain (1 June 2016)

JenHunt said:



			don't bank on them slowing down!! mine's 22 going on 4.... I keep thinking this will be his last year hunting and then he feels so good in the autumn that we have a few more days!!
		
Click to expand...

M is starting to feel little niggles far more than he did. At least once a year for the last 3 or 4 years he's had at least one week's box rest, after 10 years of never having a had a lame day. He had the best part of 4 months off last year with a hock problem which we thought might be the end of his jumping days but he came back stronger than ever. Every time has been a different leg so it may just be bad luck and he bounces back quite quickly but I'm not sure if it's all age related and he has something underlying which means he can't ignore little niggles like he used to.


----------



## pootleperkin (1 June 2016)

I think she looks fabulous, a great type. Still think your rider is top notch (but you know that already!). Have a great summer x


----------



## awolstencroft (1 June 2016)

I seem to have got my replies mixed up - content in next thread


----------



## awolstencroft (1 June 2016)

I can only speak from my current situation which is... 
 my mother has ridden since she was 12 and will be 60 next year. she had a 10 year gap from owning horses and an even longer gap where there wasn't anything for her to ride. she would also class herself as an experienced novice rider. (she is also 4foot10 and so our 14.2 is a 16.2 to a non vertically challenged person and so she feels a little over-horsed despite the fact she is perfectly safe!) We got our traditional cob as a rescue and I have very recently backed him with the view to him being my mothers pony, however she is having to get on now while he is still very green in an attempt to get her fitness back up ready for regular riding as she feels that the time off has done absolutely nothing for her and she is worried she wont be able to carry on if she doesn't improve herself quickly.

 Sorry about the long explanation - what I am trying to say is definitely don't give up riding if you know in your heart you cant leave it behind you! My mother is in the situation you could potentially be in in a few years and she is regretting it massively!      
Read more at https://forums-secure.horseandhound...do-in-my-situation/page27#D1qbvcfFDs1R5dEJ.99


----------



## Suelin (1 June 2016)

Keep riding, whatever you do, keep it up.  It is very easy to get hopelessly stiff as you get older and then you won't feel balanced when you come to ride your youngsters. Even if you have maintained your confidence.  I would buy the horse you are looking at (if sound) and just keep on trucking around.  I'm in a similar position right now.


----------

